# Beinhart-Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald: Start Dienstag 12.04.2016



## Ripman (15. März 2016)

*Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald*

*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag: Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (Kapellenstrasse in Mainz-Gonsenheim)

*Tourengebiet:* Gonsenheimer Wald, Lennebergwald und angrenzende Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Wackernheim/Uhlerborn

*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags jeweils um 18.30 Uhr
max. 2 Stunden, 20 bis 30 km, bis 400 hm (eher weniger)
Start 2016: erstmals Dienstag, 12.4.2016

*Level:*
Tempo- und Techniklevel bis max. 2 lt. Beinhart-Tourenlevel (siehe *hier*)

*Guide:*
Jürgen (IBC-Forum: Ripman)

*Sonstiges:*
Für den Treff im Gonsenheimer Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fährt mit. Die Teilnahme ist *kostenlos* und *unverbindlich*, sollte darüber hinaus aber ein Interesse entstehen, Mitglied des MTB-Club Beinhart e.V. zu werden, freuen wir uns natürlich sehr darüber 

Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht, Nicht-Mitglieder fahren auf eigene Gefahr.

Bitte auf ein funktionstüchtiges Bike achten, Pannenhilfe ist gewährleistet, Reparaturservice nicht. Es wird auch bei suboptimalem Wetter gefahren.

Als geeignete Räder für diese Veranstaltung gelten in erster Linie Mountainbikes mit und ohne Federung. Trecking-Räder oder so genannte Fitnessbikes sind zwar kein Ausschlusskriterium, eignen sich aber eher weniger für das von uns befahrene Terrain.

*Wichtig:*
Beinhart bedeutet keinesfalls: beinhart schnell, beinhart gefährlich, beinhart irgendetwas ... sondern ist der Vereinsname unseres Clubs, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Seht die Feierabendtreffs als das an, als was sie gedacht sind: Afterwork-MTB-Runden mit ner Menge Gleichgesinnter, definitiv steht das gemeinsame Erleben und das gemeinsame Tun an erster Stelle.
*
Aber obacht:* die Topografie des Gonsenheimer Waldes führt schon dazu, dass jede Ausfahrt zwangsläufig als formidables Intervalltraining durchgeht 

Après-Bike-Einkehr in Costa´s Sportklause findet statt, Teilnahme ist freiwillig 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Volker65 (18. März 2016)

Da bin ich doch glatt dabei Jürgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. April 2016)




----------



## Ripman (9. Mai 2016)

*Uffbasse:*

ich bin vom 17.05. bis einschließlich 27.05. nicht im Lande. Der Biketreff läuft aber gnadenlos weiter, Ihr müsst Euch für diese Zeit allerdings selbst organisieren. Da aber der 26.05. ein Feiertag ist, sind "nur" drei Biketrefftage zu überstehen, bis ich wieder da bin 

Das schafft Ihr, da bin ich ganz sicher 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Keepiru (16. Mai 2016)

Wie es aussieht, bin ich morgen wiedermal als Gast dabei....


----------



## Ripman (30. Mai 2016)

Sofern das mit dem Wetter passt, bin ich morgen wieder nach dem Urlaub am Start.


----------



## Ripman (14. Juni 2016)

Sorry Leute,

*heute kein Biketreff
*
CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (18. Juni 2016)

Uffbasse, nicht verwechseln, der "normale" Biketreff findet in der kommenden Woche ganz normal statt.


----------



## Ripman (13. Juli 2016)

*Achtung:* Derzeit herrscht im GoWa die akute Gefahr, von kleinen, geflügelten Blutsaugern regelrecht aufgefressen zu werden. Ich empfehle dringend, sich vor einer Ausfahrt dort gründlichst mit Abwehrmitteln einzureiben.


----------



## Schwarz82 (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ist heute Biketreff? Wäre wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe dabei...


----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Schwarz82,

sorry, hab eben erst Deine Anfrage gesehen. Sofern as Wetter halbwegs brauchbar ist, wird auch gefahren. D. h.: sofern hier nichts von einer Absage zu lesen ist, findet der Biketreff auch statt 

Die Treffs finden offiziell noch bis Mitte September statt, Du hast also noch genug Gelegenheit, mal bei uns mitzufahren.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (18. Juli 2016)

Uffbasse: der beinharte Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald findet *auch während* der Sommerferien statt


----------



## Ripman (26. Juli 2016)

Achtung: heute wegen Sauwetter kein Biketreff, sorry


----------



## mophi (26. Juli 2016)

Was. Schau mal aus dem Fenster. Bestes Wetter


----------



## Ripman (28. Juli 2016)

Sorry Leute, ich muss heute aus privaten Gründen absagen. Der Biketreff kann aber durchaus trotzdem stattfinden, Ihr müsst halt jemand anderen ausknobeln, der vorfährt.

Bis kommende Woche.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (2. August 2016)

Es tut mir leid, ich sitze im Büro fest und kann mit Sicherheit nicht pünktlich am Start sein. Ihr müsst Euch also selbst etwas einfallen lassen, ich kanns nicht ändern.


----------



## Ripman (31. August 2016)

*Achtung:* so langsam neigt sich für dieses Jahr die Biketreff-Saison wieder ihrem offiziellen Ende entgegen. Wenn es die Wetterbedingungen weiter gut mit uns meinen, ist *am 15.09.2016 der letzte offizielle Termin* für dieses Jahr.

Wie aber in den letzten Jahren, ist es auch heuer vorgesehen, den Biketreff sozusagen inoffiziell weiterlaufen zu lassen. Bei passendem Wetter wird ab dem 20.09.16 einfach weitergefahren (dann allerdings ohne etatmäßigen Guide). Das gelingt in der Regel meistens bis Mitte Oktober ganz ausgezeichnet.

Auf Grund der schon früher einsetzenden Dunkelheit ist allerdings ab dem 20.09. die *Abfahrt schon um 18.00 Uhr ab 14 Nothelfer-Kapelle*. 

Bitte denkt neben angepasster Kleidung an adäquates Licht. Es sind zwar keine Nightrides geplant, aber es wird im September schon relativ früh wieder duster.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (15. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

heute letzte Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr zur gewohnten Zeit um 18.30 Uhr. Ab kommenden Dienstag starten wird dann schon um 18.00 Uhr.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (20. September 2016)

Ich werds leider heute Abend nicht schaffen, wünsche Euch viel Spaß! Donnerstag sollte aber wieder möglich sein.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (27. September 2016)

Heute Abend geht was, oder?


----------



## Maffe (27. September 2016)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MitSchmackes (27. September 2016)

dabei


----------



## minzgruen (27. September 2016)

Ich versuch auch zu kommen.


----------



## Ripman (29. September 2016)

Heute Abend nächste Runde?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. September 2016)

Ich bin dabei , um 18:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2016)




----------



## Ripman (29. September 2016)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei , um 18:00 Uhr ?


Jepp 1800.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. Oktober 2016)

Gibt's heute eine Runde im Gowa ?


----------



## minzgruen (4. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei. 18.00?


----------



## hallotv (4. Oktober 2016)

Ein bißchen Bewegung tut auch mir gut (wenn`s trocken ist...). 18:00 ist ok.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2016)

ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. Oktober 2016)

Hat heute jemand Interesse ?
Ich wäre um 18:00 Uhr da und würde eine Runde Guiden


----------



## Ripman (6. Oktober 2016)

Eine Runde Gulden , ich bin voraussichtlich dabei.


----------



## hallotv (6. Oktober 2016)

Wenn`s nicht regnet, könnte ich ja meine Schulden bezahlen...


----------



## minzgruen (6. Oktober 2016)

Muss leider Arbeiten


----------



## hallotv (6. Oktober 2016)

minzgruen schrieb:


> Muss leider Arbeiten


Wer muss das nicht....die Welt ist schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (9. Oktober 2016)

Ripman schrieb:


> Eine Runde Gulden , ich bin voraussichtlich dabei.


Gab es echt eine Runde Gulden?


----------



## Ripman (10. Oktober 2016)

Logesch! Sind dafür extra in Holland gewesen ;-))


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Oktober 2016)

Heute Abend findet wieder um 18:00 Uhr eine Gowa Runde statt


----------



## hallotv (11. Oktober 2016)

Kein normaler Mensch, der nicht muss, schreibt Mails um 07:45...
Bin noch unentschlossen, aber wenn`s so wird wie die letzten Male, evtl. dabei.


----------



## Ripman (11. Oktober 2016)

Schaffe ich wahrscheinlich, bis später.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Oktober 2016)

hallotv schrieb:


> Kein normaler Mensch, der nicht muss, schreibt Mails um 07:45...
> Bin noch unentschlossen, aber wenn`s so wird wie die letzten Male, evtl. dabei.


Obacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (13. Oktober 2016)

Bin sehr wahrscheinlich heute am Start. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## MitSchmackes (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Rotlichtlampe (13. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Mr Cannondale (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2016)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Ripman (18. Oktober 2016)

Ja, aller Voraussicht nach bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Ripman (20. Oktober 2016)

Wird heute eher nichts mit mir


----------



## minzgruen (25. Oktober 2016)

Hi Frank, wann startet denn die Wintersaison am kaisertor?


----------



## hallotv (25. Oktober 2016)

Hier scheint gerade die Sonne, man könnte auch nochmal durch den Wald rollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2016)

Heute nochmal jemand am Start?


----------



## Rotlichtlampe (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin dabei, wenn mein Chef mich nicht einbremst


----------



## minzgruen (27. Oktober 2016)

Kann leider nicht.


----------



## hillfreak (5. November 2016)

Hi Maria, 
voraussichtlich in ca. 2 Wochen gehts winterlich wieder los.
Alles weitere dann auf unserer Homepage www.beinhart92.de bzw. hier im Forum.
LG Frank


----------



## minzgruen (6. November 2016)

Also erst ab der 47. KW? Schreibst du nochmal? Werde dann meist Donnerstags kommen. Freu mich schon drauf.
LG
Maria


----------



## Adra (15. Dezember 2016)

Zum kürzesten Tag des Jahres (Mittwoch, 21.12.16) gibt es mal wieder eine Ausfahrt.

Treffpunkt ist wie gewohnt: 18.30 Uhr an der Vierzehn-Nothelfer-Kapelle. Dauer liegt wie gewohnt um die 1:30 Stunden. Nehmt Licht mit!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## minzgruen (15. Dezember 2016)

Super, freu mich!!Bis Mi!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich bringe noch jemand mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adra (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit!
Denkt bitte an die erste Regel des Clubs:
wer zum ersten Mal mitfährt, muss bei Costa für alle zahlen!


----------



## minzgruen (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, es könnte passieren, dass ich kurzfristig nach Speyer muss. Wenn ich nicht da bin, fahrt ohne mich....


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2016)

ist die Ausfahrt morgen, oder heute?


----------



## Adra (20. Dezember 2016)

Adra schrieb:


> Zum kürzesten Tag des Jahres (Mittwoch, 21.12.16) gibt es mal wieder eine Ausfahrt.



Bist du mit dabei?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. Dezember 2016)

Sorry ich kann leider doch nicht, unsere Weihnachtsfeier wurde verschoben


----------



## Ripman (21. Dezember 2016)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfeier wurde verschoben


Wie albern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (26. März 2017)

Hallo Beinharte,

hätte jemand Lust, am Dienstag eine inoffizielle Vorsaisontour im Gonsenheimer Wald zu fahren? Es ist bestes Frühlingswetter angesagt und durch die Zeitumstellung sind auch wieder Feierabendtouren im halbwegs Hellen möglich (ich würde als Startzeit, wie in der Nachsaison, 18:00 vorschlagen - dann ist auf jeden Fall genug Zeit bis Sonnenuntergang).

Oder falls jemand anders schon eine Ausfahrt an dem Tag macht und für Mitfahrer offen ist - gerne Bescheid sagen.

Viele Grüße

Andreas / Maffe


----------



## Mr Cannondale (26. März 2017)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Volker65 (27. März 2017)

Du meintest bestimmt den 11.04 denn der 12.04 ist ein Mittwoch. Wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekommen bin ich dabei  aber langsam ganz langsam.haha


----------



## Maffe (27. März 2017)

Volker65 schrieb:


> Du meintest bestimmt den 11.04 denn der 12.04 ist ein Mittwoch. Wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekommen bin ich dabei  aber langsam ganz langsam.haha


 Also mir ging es um morgen, Dienstag den 28.3. Ich vermute, dein Beitrag gehört zu einem anderen (Offline-?) Gesprächsfaden?


----------



## Maffe (28. März 2017)

Ich komme dann mal zu 18 Uhr an die Kapelle und schaue, wer dazu kommt.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. März 2017)

Ich kann heute doch nicht


----------



## Maffe (28. März 2017)

Es wurde dann eine Zweiergruppe aus Starrhardtail und B-Plus-E-Fully. Leider war der mittlere Abschnitt der Tour wegetechnisch etwas zäh (viel Tiefsand). Erkenntnis: Die Ortskenntnis erfahrener Guides ist doch Gold wert .


----------

